# Intake Manifolds



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah, there's been a lot of threads but who's going to make the first production run of intake manifolds with throttle bodies on the driver side? I want to get rid of the plastic. No more in the manifold and no more in the throttle body. This guy right here is a pledged buyer. PM me if there's anything up for grabs now and if something's up and coming I want to see it here!!! GCtech, INA, EJ? Who's making the moves?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Lou, I can most likely make you one out of the same cast runner design like mine but with whatever plentum design you want but its not cheap. Just the parts for mine cost me over 1300.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll contact you


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

i bet if you contacted brad campbell at brewspeed, he could run some flanges off for you guys on his cnc mill. rmr should carry the runners/plenum, and have a nice welded manifold for cheap.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

The most difficult part of the head flange is that the stock fuel rail is integrated into it. The lower half of the flange is secured to the head by being sandwiched by the rail. The flange has to be, iirc 1.25 inches to allow the injectors to seat in the rail properly and to allow the rail to hold it down.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

1.8t67 said:


> i bet if you contacted brad campbell at brewspeed, he could run some flanges off for you guys on his cnc mill. rmr should carry the runners/plenum, and have a nice welded manifold for cheap.


Last time I spoke to brad he was banned from using the CNC's he had been using before, I was looking for some engine mounts and he couldn't supply. :facepalm:


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm working on a aluminium intake for the 2.0TFSI. will put some pics online in a few days.

Gr. Tim


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Timcorrado said:


> I'm working on a aluminium intake for the 2.0TFSI. will put some pics online in a few days.
> 
> Gr. Tim


Sounds good.

Just a tip....make it able to accept flaps, or there won't be that many people buying it.

Plus it will set it apart from the competition...


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Just a tip....make it able to accept flaps, or there won't be that many people buying it.
> 
> Plus it will set it apart from the competition...


I'm happy to listen for tips

please explain me what you mean with Flaps.

not in difficult english please, mine is not so good.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Timcorrado said:


> I'm happy to listen for tips
> 
> please explain me what you mean with Flaps.
> 
> not in difficult english please, mine is not so good.


Oh ok sorry...

The TFSI intake manifold has a series of internal "flaps" that are moved by a motor, and
their function is to promote mixing of air/fuel at certain speeds.

Having an intake manifold WITHOUT positions to reinstall these factory flaps results in
a "bad function" of the engine especially in cold weather.All of the aftermarket manufacturers up to now
have chosen to leave out these flaps (supposedly) as a performance measure, but it's mainly
because it would be too hard to make something like the factory design.

Here is a pic to help you understand...




















As for other tips, one would be to have it "flow tested" for performance (don't think someone will buy a manifold JUST because its made of metal) and also to include some sort of a larger throttle body than the factory one which is known to be VERY SMALL...

If you still don't understand the above, feel free to ask. :thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

the flaps in the intake manifold runners.

http://www.mk5gli.com/downloads/2.0t.pdf

look at page 15, the "tumbler flaps"


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

Oke, I understand.

looks a bit like the variable intake manifold of my r32

I'll see what I can do.

removing the intake within a hour en see for myself.

thnx!


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

I have received very good information about the intake like you guys mentioned.
Will have a good look at it.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

The flaps are a big restriction though. I took the set of flaps in the front of the runners out and didn't notice any change. I'm about to spring on a manifold without the second set of flaps and software to remove the fault. you leave the sensor plugged and hopefully a good tune will have it running good without the flaps. I heard the flap removal is only bad under extreme cold conditions. I live in miami so it's only under 50f like a week out of the year.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

LEWXCORE said:


> The flaps are a big restriction though. I took the set of flaps in the front of the runners out and didn't notice any change. I'm about to spring on a manifold without the second set of flaps and software to remove the fault. you leave the sensor plugged and hopefully a good tune will have it running good without the flaps. I heard the flap removal is only bad under extreme cold conditions. I live in miami so it's only under 50f like a week out of the year.


No one has proven up to this point what if any gains can be achieved by removing the flaps.

From all that has been going around, even the slightest gain isn't enough to justify poor drivability
and rough cold starts.It would be far better for someone to P&P his head keeping the flaps then to
go about messing up the design of this engine.

Next think that is gonna be happening is that we remove the direct injection altogether , put on a set of
carburetors, bore the engine to..."6 liters" and slap a chevy emblem at the front.....


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> No one has proven up to this point what if any gains can be achieved by removing the flaps.
> 
> From all that has been going around, even the slightest gain isn't enough to justify poor drivability
> and rough cold starts.It would be far better for someone to P&P his head keeping the flaps then to
> ...


Drivability would be exactly the same with or without the flaps, the only thing that changes are cold starts, thats it. Huge flow gains are achieved by removing them.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Drivability would be exactly the same with or without the flaps, the only thing that changes are cold starts, thats it. Huge flow gains are achieved by removing them.


I'm sorry but i'll believe that when i see proof of flow data.

You can't compare your car with a daily driver looking for extra power.Even your "custom" software
could sacrifice drivability for power.

From all the reports i've read in here about the flaps, most of those that have removed them are either
prepping for the dragstrip and dont even care, or have seconds thoughts and are thinking of putting them back in...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> The flaps are a big restriction though. I took the set of flaps in the front of the runners out and didn't notice any change. I'm about to spring on a manifold without the second set of flaps and software to remove the fault. you leave the sensor plugged and hopefully a good tune will have it running good without the flaps. I heard the flap removal is only bad under extreme cold conditions. I live in miami so it's only under 50f like a week out of the year.


 Have you experienced any issues now that its actually been cold here for a few days?

:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Have any of you had a vehicle that had the intake flaps removed ? Driven it, heard it ? 

... We have and lets just leave it at the fact I wouldn't recommend a customer do it on his vehicle if the tuning has not been corrected to account for it.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Have any of you had a vehicle that had the intake flaps removed ? Driven it, heard it ?
> 
> ... We have and lets just leave it at the fact I wouldn't recommend a customer do it on his vehicle if the tuning has not been corrected to account for it.


 Its good to hear a professional's opinion on the matter :thumbup:

What would also be helpful are the actual gains (if any) even if one had software
to compensate.


----------



## Gctech Industries (Dec 12, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Its good to hear a professional's opinion on the matter :thumbup:
> 
> What would also be helpful are the actual gains (if any) even if one had software
> to compensate.


 If you are not going big then why change the manifold in the first place I would not recomend it for a turbo smaller than a 3076 with out a custom tune is bad when cold ( we do not have any issues with custom tuning) 
There is so much R&D needed to find how exaclty the flaps work at WOT and Mid throttle the angle of the flap a given rpm/load that will tell how restrictive they can be. 

U could put the stock manifold on a flow bench and manualy play with the angle of the flaps to get an idea, how many shops are willing to do it? is cost effective? 

:grinsanta:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Gctech Industries said:


> If you are not going big then why change the manifold in the first place I would not recomend it for a turbo smaller than a 3076 with out a custom tune is bad when cold ( we do not have any issues with custom tuning)
> There is so much R&D needed to find how exaclty the flaps work at WOT and Mid throttle the angle of the flap a given rpm/load that will tell how restrictive they can be.
> 
> U could put the stock manifold on a flow bench and manualy play with the angle of the flaps to get an idea, how many shops are willing to do it? is cost effective?
> ...


 Well in the aftermarket parts business there is always the cost factor, but that is of NO INTEREST
to the person looking for a performance part.What i mean is yes, R&D might be costly, but it's
costly to YOU, not your clients.And yes of course that translates to whether the product will reach the market, but don't be mistaken, welding together 4-5 pipes and "taking a chance" might end up giving you the same results as a 1000$R&D project you as a company NEEDS to have.

Most of the parts on sale in this forum have construction cost of a fraction of what the actual product costs..Why ??Well its PROFIT for one...No one is in here to play Jesus, and the more you can get your hands on the better...That's how business works.But please don't tell me a few inces of piping and an oiled filter are worth the money companies are asking for them.....I made my own intake and it works like a charm...

Now can i make my own manifold ??Doubtful, simply cause i don't have the time and probably resources...But don't tell me welding 5 pipes together, drilling a few holes and blowing some air through it is gonna put you out of business for excessive R&D costs...

As for the "more than 3076" question....If it were that simple there would be no polished heads, no aftermarket cams nothing...Every little thing helps.Of course that also depends on you (the companies).If you price a manifold made out of 3 horizontal and 1 vertical pipe that high that no one except a select few can buy it...then yes its not worth it...But then again if that manifold makes 5 hp over stock...its not worth it ANYWAYS....


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

:wave: 

this has no flap btw


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

static-psi said:


> :wave:
> 
> this has no flap btw


 remove the oil filler neck! :snowcool:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

static-psi said:


> :wave:
> 
> this has no flap btw


 thats a nice looking mani. 

site where it can be purchased?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> thats a nice looking mani.
> 
> site where it can be purchased?


 It was mentioned before.

How could you have missed it ?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

dont read. pics only. me hungry.:banghead:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

There is a cast unit coming out very soon


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> There is a cast unit coming out very soon


 Oh SNAP !!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

GolfRS said:


> Oh SNAP !!!


 thought you would like that. 
If we wanted to see a sheet metal intake manifold you would have seen one in 2008. The biggest issue is STILL the throttle body not the intake manifold. Does not make sense making a plenum for 600hp when the throttle body wont last beyond 400....


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> thought you would like that.
> If we wanted to see a sheet metal intake manifold you would have seen one in 2008. The biggest issue is STILL the throttle body not the intake manifold. Does not make sense making a plenum for 600hp when the throttle body wont last beyond 400....


 So i am assuming you won't have any place for flaps then right ?? 

Oh and btw, what gains are you looking at (with a proper TB of course) ?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> There is a cast unit coming out very soon


 
define very soon isaam. TB solution as well?


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5065296-HEP-2.5-manifold-review 

It will be nice if we get an intake manifold that performs like this on the fsi!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

That manifold is made by the same company as the pictures above, HEP does beautiful work but it doesn't come cheap. Nothing that is quality and beautiful comes cheap.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

GolfRS said:


> So i am assuming you won't have any place for flaps then right ??
> 
> Oh and btw, what gains are you looking at (with a proper TB of course) ?


There will be a flapper motor option. The flapper system will be in its own independent plate that will be sandwiched between the intake manifold and the cylinder head.


UNIFAN said:


> TB solution wont be as easy, as the maps would have to be re-tuned for the larger TB. Also, I believe this ecu platform makes that very difficult!


You are going to have to tune for the manifold regardless.

From testing the throttle bodies I learnt that a larger plenum is just as crucial as a larger throttle body. An intake manifold is a much larger investment than a throttle body so that is why we focused on the throttle body first and then later on the intake manifold.
Buying a large plenum intake manifold for anything bigger than a K03 and then using a stock throttle body is essentially choking your engine.Wait for the larger throttle bodies to be released.:thumbup:

speaking of throttle bodies:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5126675-WTB-Damaged-2.0-FSI-throttle-bodies


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> There will be a flapper motor option. The flapper system will be in its own independent plate that will be sandwiched between the intake manifold and the cylinder head.


Now you're talking !!!

When can we see any results/testing ??

Oh and what are you estimates for a mod like that ?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

GolfRS said:


> Now you're talking !!!
> 
> When can we see any results/testing ??
> 
> Oh and what are you estimates for a mod like that ?


Cost will be in the $900 - $1000 USD range for just the manifold.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> Cost will be in the € 680 ($900) - € 750 ($1000) USD range for just the manifold.


What about estimated gains ?

I know it maybe too early...but just a guess ??


----------

